# Anyone here in Matamoros??



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Is anyone here in Matamoros or familiar with it at all. My hubby is traveling there and I am concerned because of the problems there. He is flying in at 11 at night on Tuesday and will be taking a taxi to his hotel with is ab out a half hour away. Can anyone reccommend a taxi company? And anyone have any thoughts on if its safe to travel alone by taxi at nigh?? Thanks in advance guys. I am not familiar with the border areas at all, so naturally I am concerned about his safety.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

I live across the border from it and you do have a right to be concerned. Why doesn't he stay in Brownsville and cross over to do his business?


----------



## alectejas (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello Lorij. 
I agree with what jreboll said. Matamoros is not very safe at the moment. It would be a very good idea to cross the border and stay in a hotel on the US side, or even to fly to Brownsville or Harlingen or McAllen and cross over the next day. I live in McAllen, a town very close to Matamoros on the US side. My mexican in-laws from Reynosa would tell you not to stay overnight in Matamoros if you can avoid it (Reynosa is the next town along from Matamoros). Having said that, It's not so bad during the day, as long as you are careful. I fly via Reynosa airport all the time. I was there last week, but there is no way I would take an unknown taxi at 11pm to a hotel I didn't know.


----------

